# more Pasadena area fishing



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Had some time this morning, so took the fly rod down to Horsepen bayou.
I am not a purest, so I caught some bait and fished with a circle hook and spider wire tippet. The Bass were feeding, I caught over 10 in 2 hours.
Fish were between 1 to 4 lbs.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What kind of bait? I bet it was a good time catching black bass on the buggy whip.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

The upper stages of the bayou is loaded with taplia. They were the right size for bait, 2 to 3 inches.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Where is horsepen bayou? We were at the luces bayou and the bass were not feeding at all. Shad were popping the top but nothing was really forcing them up. My arm is sore from all the casting.


Glad they were hitting for you though, looks and sounds like you had fun


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

I was fishing the neighboorhood pond on Monday with my little boy. Caught 3 bass on worms. The cool thing were the Bass jumping out of the water after dragon flys. The next morning after dropping the son off at daycare I went back with my fly rod and caught 5 in about an hour using a frog, bass bug and grass hoppers. I could not find my dragon fly pattern. I saw one Bass land half in and half out of the water. The water was crystal clear and you could watch the bass stalk the dragon fly's. They would go from motionless to a foot out of the water almost instantly. 

Nice pics. Glad to see you were catching!


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

*Went back to the creek with my hat cam*

I went back to Horsepen bayou, this time I put my camera on my hat in vidio mode. I will try to post the best video, caught 5 bass to about 4Lbs,
on the flyrod again. The video says it is in quicktime.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

*Bass on flyrod video from 10/11/2009*

Well I had to get my son to help me load it but here is the video.




I hope it does not take too long to load.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice,


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Enjoyed the video.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

One mans drainage canal is another mans fishing hole. Great job getting those Texas natives to bite. Thanks for the video. Fine quality.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone been to the pond off of the beltway by the golf course lately? There appears to be some gate now, but there is a large dirt mound infront of it.


----------

